# Orange Crush Bottle ~ Bogard N.A. Ind. ~ Root 27 ~ 1927



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm usually pretty good at finding things but I can't find anything whatsoever regarding this Orange Crush bottle that a friend found in the California desert and gave to me. Its a 6 Ounce clear krinkly with the patent date of July 20, 1920 embossed on the front. On the heel it is embossed with ROOT 27 for 1927. But what's weird is the location its from, which is embossed on the base with ...

*BOGARD N.A. IND.*

I checked and there is a town named Bogard, Indiana with a current population of about 1,400 and in 1930 the population was about 1,100. Another weird thing is that the so called town or township doesn't appear to even have a store or other businesses and appears to be mostly farms and vast acres of farmland. As for the *N.A.* on the base, I'm not sure what that stands for and the only thing I could think of is that it might stand for North America. But if it does, I have never-ever seen that on a soda bottle, nor can I find a viable explanation for it. 

If anyone is familiar with this bottle or knows anything about Bogard, Indiana, please let me know because I am totally stumped. 

Thanks in advance for any and all input. 

(I applied some whiteout to the base to make it legible)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

P.S.

I spent several hours looking for *any* bottle from Bogard, Indiana and could not find one. In fact, Bogard doesn't even appear to be a town. ???


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2016)

This could be nothing Bob, but could 'bogard' mean something else and the N. A. stand for New Albany Indiana?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

iggy

Thanks!

You could be right - that never crossed my mind. Maybe Bogard was the bottler's name. I'll look into it and see what I can find.

Here's what Google Earth shows for Bogard, Indiana. Which I believe is Amish country. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

iggy

I just did a quick search but nothing is coming up for Bogard New Albany, Indiana. I'll keep lookin'


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2016)

Another thing, could that be 'Bocard' instead of 'Bogard'? There is people named Bocard in New Albany In.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2016)

Bob check this out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-ORA...eanjDY4bGWL0ZFVrwpGiA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2016)

Bocard Dennis M propr City Bottling Works r 2014 E Elm 

https://archive.org/stream/19191920/1919-1920_djvu.txt


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

iggy

Thanks!

That's it!

This is getting totally weird!

1. That's my *identical* bottle on eBay! Same chip and everything! Not similar! Identical!
2. My friend said he found it in the California desert. Which is near Yuma, Arizona. Which is where the eBay bottle ships from. 
3. My friend suggested I apply whiteout to the base when I photographed it. I thought that was odd of him but I didn't think a whole lot about it at the time. It didn't have whiteout on the base when he gave it to me.   

I guess I need to have a long talk with my friend and get to the bottom of this. How is it possible that *my* bottle is still being shown on eBay?


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2016)

That's totally cool and weird. Bocard bottling works New Albany Indiana. Glad I could help on one for you.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

Correction!

I missed seeing it at first - but the eBay bottle closed in December of 2015 without any bids. So now I need to ask my friend how he came up with it.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2016)

Thats a old Auction on ebay & it never got a bid or sell. I don't see anything unusual? He couldn't sell it & then offered it to you. Seems reasonable. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

iggy

Thanks again. 

This is the page from the 1919-1920 New Albany, Indiana directory that you posted a link to ...

I'll let you know what my 'so called' friend has to say after I talk with him in a day or two. He spends the Winter in the desert and Spring and Summer in the mountains near where I live and just arrived a couple of days ago to get out of the desert heat. He has some explaining to do!

[ Definitely Bo*c*ard with a 'c' ]


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2016)

Disregard my last post above, did not see your comment about it being a old auction. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Thats a old Auction on ebay & it never got a bid or sell. I don't see anything unusual? He couldn't sell it & then offered it to you. Seems reasonable. LEON.



Except my friend is old-school and doesn't even have a computer nor does he know anything about eBay. ???


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 2, 2016)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> iggy
> 
> 
> I guess I need to have a long talk with my friend and get to the bottom of this. How is it possible that *my* bottle is still being shown on eBay?


Because eBay has 'sell an item like this' feature do they not?...would they allow another seller to use same pictures?....

~The product catalog may include, at our discretion, select seller-generated images or photos from seller listings. Unless the seller opts out of this program, the inclusion of seller-generated photos in the eBay product catalog and the use of catalog content by eBay sellers in their eBay listings is authorized under the User Agreement


Oh...ha ha ...never mind I some how missed the comments above? lol


----------



## Photon440 (Mar 12, 2016)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> iggy
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Although it does state that the auction ended over three months ago...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2016)

I saw my friend yesterday who gave me the Orange Crush bottle and as it turns out I apparently misunderstood him about where he found the bottle. I say "apparently" because as I recall he gave me the distinct impression that he found it in laying in the dirt in the desert. He apologized for the misunderstanding and now claims he bought it in Quartzsite, Arizona from one of the vendors that set up booths there every winter. Quartzite's usual population is about 4,000 residents. But in the winter when snowbird retirees flock to the area the population often jumps to over one million. I've been through the area in the past and its a sight to behold to see that many RVs in one place. But it happens every year between March and November because its extremely cheap to set up camp in the areas provided for the snowbirds. Anyway, my friend said he bought the bottle from some lady who had a booth there but he had no idea who she was or where she was from. But in hindsight we now know that she lived in Yuma, Arizona, which is not too far from Quartzsite, and that she had the bottle listed on eBay last December. Please bare in mind that my friend is almost 80 years old and because I didn't want to hurt his feelings I took responsibility for the misunderstanding even though I honestly believe he said he found the bottle in the dirt and was probably trying to impress me. He knows I occasionally like to hunt for bottles and was probably trying to connect with me in that regard. As for putting whiteout on the base, that was my friend's idea that he said the lady recommended doing in order to make out the wording. When he first suggested doing that I wondered where he got the idea because he's not a bottle collector, but I went along with it anyway just to make him happy. So all in all its not big deal, we're still friends, and I got a pretty cool bottle for free from a friend I still respect and like despite any trivial misunderstandings.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 13, 2016)

Here's a glimpse of the Quartzsite RV area in winter. You can see the large vendor tent in the center. But this is only a fraction of the RVs that show up there every winter that spread for miles and miles in all directions ...


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome, thanx for sharin bob! That looks like it could be a lot of chaos down there. lol!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 14, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Awesome, thanx for sharin bob! That looks like it could be a lot of chaos down there. lol!



iggy

If you think the last picture of Quartzsite looked like chaos, check this one out. Like I said, it goes for miles and at times has as many as 2,000,000 snowbirds. In this picture you can see the vendor tent in the center left, plus a lot more. I can't find an aerial picture that shows the entire area.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 1, 2021)

SODAPOPBOB said:


> iggy
> 
> If you think the last picture of Quartzsite looked like chaos, check this one out. Like I said, it goes for miles and at times has as many as 2,000,000 snowbirds. In this picture you can see the vendor tent in the center left, plus a lot more. I can't find an aerial picture that shows the entire area.
> 
> View attachment 170151


I know this is a old post but I just bought an orange crush with the same features and town as yours! What the heck. What the odds!


----------

